# St. Louis 2014 morel season



## kcsauce

Just moved here this year from Kansas City. I did good last year in KC and I'm ready to pounce on all my freshly marked territories in STL! Season is almost here!!! I'll be out everyday and every weekend!


----------



## morelmaniac96

Welcome to the St. Louis area kcsauce. I too will be out everyday after work and every weekend. Once the season starts, my wife knows that I will not be home till the sun sets most nights. Still haven't gone as far as night vision or a flashlight, but not far from trying. Morels definitely obsess my thoughts all year round, and I'm more than ready for this season to begin.


----------



## sustainable forager

too bad they dont come up around here!


----------



## kcsauce

Once we get some consistent weather they will come around. I've read people find some good morels around STL and as long as you are outside looking during the right times I am sure you could find some (day or night). I found some huge yellow creams last year. I might have to hit my honey hole in KC again but I am looking forward to new territories. 

How is the conservation here in STL? Are they strict about people morel hunting? Or is it pretty chill? I am sure they know they will be seeing cars on the side of the road soon.


----------



## morelmaniac96

I'm pretty sure sustainable forager was just trying to pull your leg kcsauce. This is only my 3rd full year hunting and I have only hunted public land. If I have crossed into any private land I was unaware and have never been approached. What kind of land do you hunt?? Hills, riverbottoms, or just good looking stands of timber?? I have never had any luck on hills but have a few scoped out this year that I hope will produce.


----------



## kcsauce

I have hunted mostly just woods and creeks. I want to try some spots around the river bottoms this year. I havent had any luck on hills either...


----------



## morelmuscle

I did some early scouting of new areas midweek. Its obviously way to dry for one, delaying foliage growth as well and most of MO is in a mild drought and fire warnings according to recent Wx alerts and updates.I have a good feeling once that first warm rain hits things will get poppin!


----------



## sasnak44

Hey kcsauce,I I've in olathe ks,this will be my third year hunting,yr one was a bust,found 44 last year,would love to improve this year, do u wanna throw a dog a bone?im from tenn n don't know much about KC,I'm not asking for your honey hole, but any general area that u might suggest would be much appreciated,went to a couple places yesterday hoping,lol,good luck to u in your new location,I'm Rod if u want to text with suggestions,913 660 4670


----------



## sasnak44

I noticed it's quite dry here too, found wet areas that I remembered from last year but none yet,cmon rain


----------



## hi-lo-tx-ho

To early...we are bout 3 weeks away


----------



## sasnak44

Somebody's gotta find the first one,I know it's early,been a long winter, had to get in the woods on a beautiful day


----------



## kcsauce

Sorry Sasnak44, I don't really know of anything besides my honey hole in KC. last year was my first year hunting! I just did some recon and found areas that looked good. Only one produced good yields and that was the honey hole. I am from the Missouri side of the river though, not Kansas. 

That's why im excited about STL because its all new. I think I found the right spot though!


----------



## morelmaniac96

Looking at the 10 day forcast gets my hopes up. Looks like after Tuesday it stays above 50 for the high and some good moisture moving our way. I am chomping at the bit to get out and start this year's morel season. I can only hope it will be as good as last year which yielded about 700 yellows and greys. Still have yet to find a Black morel, but again, this is only my 3rd year hunting. 
If anyone can tell me how to post a picture I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## morelmaniac96

Has anybody ever hunted in tornado damaged woods and if so do they produce the year after they are damaged? I would assume that this is good conditions for the super growth of the mushrooms trying to survive.


----------



## morelmaniac96

=139748098&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=0]


----------



## sasnak44

Thxs anyhow kcsause, I have some spots scouted out n about to hit it hard,can't wait


----------



## garden

Awesome photo Morelmaniac96 I am down in Wayne Co MO. It is raining good and temps forecast to warm up. I am not sure but I think it may be an epic year! Fingers crossed. Good luck.


----------



## darryl

Warmer days ahead and lots of rain in the forecast later next week. Been a long cold winter but the shrooms will be popping before you know it. Can't wait!


----------



## morelmaniac96




----------



## morelmaniac96

Thanx garden, that was my first find of last year, all around one tree. Went on a scouting trip this morning with a hopeful heart and a meat thermometer. Took some real scientific readings and found that most of the ground is still at around 40°. Did see some mayapples blooming and other foliage starting to green. I am on a mission this year to find some of these elusive "black" Morels. Hopefully with the coming mini warm-up and some more rain, next weekend will be really close to popping them up.


----------



## sustainable forager

morelmaniac96, i did see 1 trillium coming up hiking yesterday, and the dandelions are also starting nicely;/ private message me on morelhunters.com so i can get your phone#, we need to have a meeting about these blacks, and tornadoes! how come i cant see any of the pics you posted?


----------



## river rat 70

I have a access to private land to hunt. Only three of us hunt this chunk of woods.I have seen twenty pounds of yellows in one outing come out of there. Three years ago we had a terrible storm roll thru. No tornado, but had close to 100 mph flat line winds. It knocked down a lot of trees. Once that happened, the forest floor had been exposed to the sun light witch turned these woods to dense thick briars. Last year we found only a few greys and no yellows. It has become so thick that it is almost impossible to hunt. I ended up scouting and did okay for last season. Hoping this year will be even better. Good luck to all!!!


----------



## kcsauce

@Morelmaniac96 I know I am excited...St. Louis is still bare. It wont be long until everything starts to pop. Weather will become consistent soon...


----------



## morelmuscle

Scratched today visiting a hole in st.Charles area..figured since soil temps are creepin up and weather has been warmer..WTH. I saw hepaticus, few trillium and only few mayapples even starting idk..seems like last year was cooler so far in spring and yet slower growth this year, maybe d/t the long ole winter we had.idk.


----------



## kb

Maniac, The tornado damage will work on the trees for one or two years, depending on the kind. I have never had much luck on a track in hardwoods like oak, hickory, but ash will do the trick. The best is to find where it cut through some cottonwoods, better have a bunch of boxes if you can find a few of those spots. I would check anyplace trees have been cut or knocked down. It's a bitch getting around but but keeps out the less motivated people. I live in St. Joe north of K.C. and the guy from Tenn. is living in heaven if he likes to hunt morels. Just get away from the city. If you know what dead elms look like or ash just start looking around them in any public area once the season starts. Go to some river bottoms and check the cottonwoods. You can drive almost any direction and pick more morels than the entire state of Tennessee, just get away from people.


----------



## sasnak44

Thxs for the info,I found some in two parks in olathe last year,the most I found were 100 yards from my door, lol,was close to Gladstone today in a private neighborhood with a walking trail, big dead elms standing n fallin, moss, creek bed n was even moist soil, lots if leaves though,making looking tough,I did see turkey tails, puffballs n one other that I couldn't identify,we need a good rain,hopeful tues wed maybe rain ,I'd like to find a hunting buddy,my numbers posted earlier if anybody would like to go, good luck all,how long does it take for a morel to mature to a good size after popping?


----------



## woodsman1

First time poster on here. I use this site every year to see what goes on in the morel world. Im from the illinois side of st louis an its still dead in the woods. Last year I picked around 150 lbs. Hopen to have another great year if the weather turns right. Im still thinking at least another week or 2 tops an they should be popping. I dont have any private land but always out scouting new areas. Good luck hunters it will be here very soon. Need the rain. Sasnak44 of you need a hunting buddy let me no. Im free almost any day. Like I said I dont have my own private land. I just look for good areas park the truck an hit it hard an its paid off every year :-o


----------



## sheephead

What kind of tree maniac? NICE FIND, man that gets me all worked up!


----------



## morelmaniac96

I wish I knew what kind of tree it was. All that is left is a stump that has no bark on it. I am not good at all with tree i.d. , just pretty lucky at stumbeling across good spots.


----------



## morelmaniac96

Sustainableforager, not having much luck getting onto morelhunter.com to pm you. My cell is 314-280-0969 if u would like to message me, we can discuss our morel obsession and hopefully meet up sometime in the next couple weeks. I know a large swath of timber that has I believe elm and cottonwood that was damaged heavily by a tornado last year.


----------



## kb

sasnak, They grow faster in the wet and warm nights, so 2-4 days is enough then.. Sun and wind will stop them if they get to dry. The warmer the ground gets the faster they grow, throw in warm/hot air and they really blow up. So cloudy, humid, mild days and cool nights with enough rain.are best once we get going for a long season. No wonder its so hard to predict when and where the best picking will be. If you are willing to drive you could go 50-100 miles almost any direction and hit some good areas.Anyone know is the morel hunter site still up? I heard it closed down.


----------



## garden

I just watched a great video on youtube. It is called morel mushroom hunter; a sons story about his fathers passion. It is a bunch of old guys who have been at this for years sharing their wisdom and experiences. Good to watch while we wait for them to pop. May we all be so fortunate to live and hunt as long as these guys have.


----------



## kb

I'd love to hear there experiences. As to wisdom it's hit and miss with older morel hunters. My dad, who was my mentor, taught me morels pop up full size. I finally let one grow under a 5 gallon bucket that came up in his front yard just to convince him they will get bigger. He was 74 by then. Anyone who lived through the great elm die offs of the 60's is going to have some good fish tales though. It is like fishing in a way, cause its not about what you already have, its about what you are going to get that keeps a picker going.


----------



## sustainable forager

i think the ol timers tell us they pop overnight just so we stay out of the woods until its time! btw morelhunters.com is back up


----------



## morelmaniac96




----------



## morelmaniac96

Can anyone identify this tree from my post above? I went for a walk in the afternoon after a heavy rain today to find these trees dropping these jellyfish looking growths. I will try to post a pic of these growths after this post.


----------



## morelmaniac96




----------



## kcsauce

I am about to drive south for the weekend. This waiting is killing me. I want to go where they are NOW!


----------



## joemoris

Ok all kidding for the season from me is done. My apologies to anyone who was mad  it was all tongue in cheek and meant for people to laugh at. (St louis 2013 thread)

Hitting our third day of rain and each drop makes me happy. While temps are still well outside the range, things are progressing nicely. April 21st has been the best day for me historically based on 20 years of averages from my log books, gives me 2.5 weeks to get ready.

I do most of my picking in North County on public land with accessible parking and no fees. I have led hunts four different years open to the public and with any luck will do 2-4 this year. That is if I can get my 65 Mustang to run reliably, its dying a lot on me lately ;(

If anyone doesnt have someone to go with, needs tips/positive Morel I.D. or is new or just wants to 'steal' my spots-you are more than welcome to come with us. Theres thousands of acres open to public that produce, trick being to get there first/have better eye. If we get a good pop midweek-it will be ideal as many working stiffs cant get out till Sat/Sun

I know a guy works publishing an outdoor magazine and he will be looking for a story from me this year on Morel picking. I would like to do the writing and photography and am interested in interviewing some local pickers. We can do phone interview, meet at local taphouse or better, go on a hunt together/with your group or people and bang it out in a day. No promises that it will get published , but I assume it will if it's decent piece. We can do with named pickers/nicknames or completely anonymously, your choice. I'll post my contact when we get closer to D-Day if anyone has any interest.

LASTLY: TURN OFF YOUR GPS TAGGING ON YOUR MOREL PICTURES!!!! If you have geolocation set on your photos-people can steal your spot. I know this first hand because of personal experience. If you confused or cant do it-view at your picture on your PC and hit "Control+alt+printscreen" then paste the image into your image editor and crop off the non photo parts. This image will not have GPS coordinates and is then safe or 'washed'.

If theres anything I can do for ya, let me know and I'll do my best to get it handled ASAP


----------



## woodsman1

Hi moris. If your looking for a hunting partner let me no. Last year I found little over 150 lbs. Im always up for meeting new people an I an since I own my own company I am pretty much free to go anytime. I never share a fellow pickers spots with anyone but me an the fellow picker


----------



## garden

Hi Joe Morris,
Can you tell me if my new little "Canon SX 160 IS" is GPS capable? I am not sure how to figure it out. I am good at finding shrooms but technology, not so much lol. Thank you sir.


----------



## joemoris

Garden: I believe that your SX160 is not equipped with GPS according to camera review site linked below:

snapsort.com/compare/Canon-PowerShot-SX160-IS-vs-Canon-SX260

Woodsman: I look forwards to it, and contact info for me is (remove spaces) "joemoris @yahoo. com"


----------



## garden

Thanks Joe Morris...


----------



## morelmaniac96

Joemoris, I would be thrilled to be a part of an organized hunt and gather some knowledge from ones who have more experience under their belt. I am out everyday after work and before the sun comes up on the weekend trying to learn as much as I can. I would greatly appreciate any and all help figuring out these elusive little boogers.


----------



## woodsman1

Hey joe just shot you an email. Look forward to doing some hunting together.


----------



## morelmuscle

I Live in defiance/ st charles area if anyone is looking for hunting buddy. I know Busch conservation area mostly,but open to new spots.


----------



## morelmaniac96

Morelmuscle, I hunt areas in the St. Charles bottoms if you would like to try something different. I have never hunted Busch due to the amount of morel hunters I assumed frequented there. I would be up to hunting anywhere to gain some knowledge from a fellow hunter.


----------



## darryl

I've never hunted Busch and have hunted Weldon Springs very little because I figured it was overrun with hunters. I know a lot is harvested there. Guess I need to give it a shot. I'd be interested in trying it out.


----------



## smguffer

people hunt busch.. but there are 3,000 acres to choose from. i bet there are still some good spots if ya can find em.


----------



## morelmuscle

I usu try weekdays early to avoid others as much as possible but yeah maniac, Im definitely down for bottoms too. The Buddy-system usu cant go wrong.lol


----------



## woodsman1

Has any one ever went to mark twain national forest. I heard there wad a big forest fire there 2 years ago. Ive never hunted a burn area but have always heard that burn areas produce an abundance of morels. Im from the alton ilinois area but most of my hunting is done in st louis


----------



## sasnak44

I see a lot of post about woods over run wih hunters,I haven't seen any n most ask, are u looking for snakes, I found some in areas,my question does this mean i m hunting in the wrong woods?hey Charlie thxs for the call, been a busy bee,call again anytine, I saved ur number so I'll answer,ready to go,when winter decides to leave


----------



## emmagreen

Kuo's book says burn areas only apply to west coast morels. The eastern varieties don't seem to respond to burn areas the same way.


----------



## garden

Hi Emma,
Several years ago I bought some dried morels from Oregon that were from a burn. Every single tid-bit of them tasted like strait up dirt. I mean no matter what we did to them it felt like grit between your teeth. We shook them, soaked them, washed them and soaked them again and again and finally I threw them out in the yard. So there must be a secret to cleaning burn shrooms before drying them or eating them because it can't be done afterwards lol. Anyway, not everyone has my experience lol I am just lucky like that... Good luck to you guys up there.


----------



## vibrantenergies

There have been reports of massive fruitings in the mid-west after a spot was burned, but not anything like the amounts out west. Garden - I think a large portion of the dried morels for sale in grocery stores are "burn morels" also, if they are black morels. I also personally think we have fewer burn morels because we have fewer burned areas on a yearly basis. The fact that burn morels are most often black morels might be another reason, since the common morel, or yellow morel, is much more abundant here in Mid-Missouri. Emma - After reading Kuo's book, Morels, I read Nancy Smith Weber's "Morel Hunter's Companion". It is full of great info and I highly recommend it to any and all mushroom hunters and lovers. Even though it says it is a guide to Michigan morels, it covers the same morels we have here in Missouri. This book has a lot of good info and has really made me excited about those first shrooms!


----------



## woodsman1

Well went out today an checked a couple of the new spots ive scouted over the last few months but still nothing. Little green starting to pop around but definitely need some warmer days. However I wad able to find a few good areas with an abundance of elms that looked like they may have started dying off last year. The season will be upon us soon. With the look of the extended forcast I would say this week will get them popping. Any one out there looking for a partner im free any day. Day time works best for me thru the week. Good luck to all. Its almost time


----------



## kcsauce

I went out today too and nothing. Kinda figured it was a little early but just mapping out new spots. The woods and weather are about to line up nice if all goes well. I might even take a road trip to Southern MO tomorrow. If I do I'll tell everyone where the vegetation starts to level off. It's almost time though. Stl is very close


----------



## smooth23

I was out for four hours yesterday and found nothing. I've had third hand accounts of people finding them in Pulaski county and the Lebanon area, but haven't seen them personally.


----------



## morelmuscle

I found small false in woods behind my house 2 days ago and Im in Defiance area. So they will be soon


----------



## mhunter

I found a red Friday.


----------



## kb

Kuo's book is best for back east, mountains, and up north. If he hunted the normal midwest run MO/KA/IW/NE/OK /WI/MINN/ILL he would have spent a lot more time on cottonwood, ash, elm, and a few other varieties. Great book and very interesting, just not much help in finding morels around here. My opinion only. Burn areas are good here to, we just don't have many forest fires. My best luck on burns has been in the Flint Hills in Kansas.


----------



## morrel huntin 77

I FIGURE THE BLACK MORRELS WILL BE UP THIS THURSDAY OR FRIDAY ON THE SOUTH FACING HILL TOPS &amp; APRIL 14TH MORRELS BE POP N EVERYWHERE !!


----------



## morelmaniac96

Went out this morning to see how the woods were progressing in the STL. Walked around for about 2 hours when I decided to save my energy for the garden I was going home to till and then plant. On my way out of the woods I found 3 red Morels in an area that was partially open to the south and had a couple inchs of rain sitting in it till yesterday. I left 2 to see how they grow, and took 1 to show the neighbors what they looked like. Smguffer, I hope that our prediction is correct and we get to fill some morel bags with greys this weekend.Good luck to all.


----------



## smguffer

i think we're gonna get action. it's supposed to be above 50 degrees from Wednesday 3pm - Late Sunday night.


----------



## morrel huntin 77

<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a> <a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a> <a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## morrel huntin 77

HOW U CHANGE UR PROFILE PICTURE ON HERE ?


----------



## morelmaniac96

Check out the FAQ section on Morels.com.


----------



## kcsauce

I don't believe those temperature maps just yet...I think it is colder than they read. I see someone just posted a picture in the STL area of a False Morel with a temperature gauge reading in the 40's. SO things are about to POP!!!!!!!!!!! If this forecast stays warm...We are in business! 

I got some spots about 1-2 hours south of STL I want to hit this weekend.


----------



## smguffer

agree kcsauce .. they're probably accurate on south facing river banks but that's about it. ive been taking temperature readings and more often than not im looking at low-mid 40's


----------



## sustainable forager

kcsauce what happened to going to OK?


----------



## sustainable forager

morelmaniac96 did you get that private message on morelhunters.com from me?


----------



## kcsauce

I went to that busch area everyone kept mentioning. Caught a bass and surveyed the land. It's not bad. I'm going to pass though and go south. I'm going this Saturday... I'll let you know if I see anything.


----------



## sasnak44

Bass fishing n morel hunting, now that's a good day, good luck kc


----------



## jmczar

Anyone ever been to the parks around the 44x270 corridor? I have been scouting for a couple of years and finally have my stuff lined up and ready to head out this year! I've been out walking the last couple of weekends, so I'm ready! Hoping to find something this year!

Anyone in SoCo looking for a walking buddy? Any help to get started would be great!


----------



## sustainable forager

those parks are overhunted early so if your looking to hike, thats nice, but you have to get out of the city a bit before youll find big yellows in abundance(like 20# days). just found the first false morel of the year for me and its only about the size of a quarter so i can safely say we got another week or two before they really start hitting.


----------



## morelmuscle

U brothers see the sightings map? Shows morel 4/7 in west county, stl area. Skeptical. Think false or true morel? Soil temps are up and averages are up,intermittent sun/rain, not sure about rel. Humidity...


----------



## darryl

I read elsewhere(I think) that the St. Louis find was a red morel. I grew up eating them with no problems but now they don't count because everyone says they are poisonous. I know tons of old timers that are still kickin'! LOL (including me)


----------



## shroomkiller

Yeah seen that on map earlier too.Could just have been in right micro climate to produce there.Regardless I will be out Saturday in StL county for first hunt of the year.Happy Hunting!


----------



## langoti21

Does anybody know if Mark Twain National Forest produce any morels? Me and my fiancé are going to the festival on the 26th and thought about stopping by the MTNF and camping there for a night.


----------



## mushroomsarah

Anyone want a mushroom hunting buddy this season? I need some help. I wandered around in the woods for hours and hours last year and only found 9. Not nine pounds, 9 morels. I absolutely love the hunt, but was hoping for a little more luck this season. My fiance really wants to try some (well, more than one at a time which is all he really got last year!) We are somewhat new to St. Louis, I grew up in a small town on the Kansas City side of the state and hunted when I was a little girl with my grandad and as of last year really got the mushroom bug. 
If anyone would be willing to let me tag along I would be forever grateful! Here is the deal, I don't really like mushrooms so I would really be willing to just help you hunt them! All I would ask is if we found a fair amount would it be possible for me have a small mess of them to cook up for the fiance? He doesn't actually believe they grow in numbers large enough to actually be worth looking for ;-) Last year was his first experience with them, so I can't actually blame him after we only found 9, lol! 
Any of your hunting spots would be kept strictly secret by me. I'm just hoping to learn some tips so I can find my own spots! If I have any luck finding my own spots you could have any mushroom haul I found, I REALLY just love the hunt! I've read the books, posts, can identify trees, etc. but obviously book learning isn't the same as having someone with real world experience teach you! 
If any one IS willing to take on a hunting buddy, please let me know. I am able to hunt during the week as well as weekends. I'm a nurse so I work 3 twelve hour shifts a week which leaves 4 days a week for mushroom hunting! 
Bless you and thank you in advance!!!!


----------



## woodsman1

Sarah. Wat part of st louis are you n. Im from illinois right across tje river. I hunt both sides of river an would be willing to take you an your fiance. I wont take you to my normal honey holes but I have scoped a few new areas I want to hit this year. If theres morels there I can find them. Black should be popping by weekend on some areas. i am self employed so I usually hunt during the days. I like ti get into the woods early to give you more searching time. Goin out today to check again on a few of my early areas. Il be out every day from now on


----------



## jmczar

Woodsman. I would be interested in going with you guys, if you don't mind a 3rd wheel. I've been looking unsuccessfully for a couple of years to find someplace that has morels that I can get to before others do.

I have family with large areas of land, but they're so far away I can't get to them during the week. Having someplace local I can get to with someone who would be able to help would be a great learning experience for me!


----------



## jmczar

Where are the sighting maps I've seen referenced in posts above? Can someone post a link or guide me there?


----------



## mushroomsarah

Woodsman,
I live in the Webster Groves area, but that doesn't matter, we are more than willing to drive anywhere! I am so excited! How can we get in touch.  Do you want my e-mail or cell? My sister is getting married this weekend (who schedules their wedding in morel season?!), so this weekend is out. I am available Monday,Tuesday, and Thursday of next week though. Please let me know! And thank you so much!


----------



## smguffer

mushroomsarah and JMC send me an e-mail @ [email protected]


----------



## smguffer

or just add me to facebook .. anyone interested in morel hunting

i wish this forum had a private message feature 

Spencer Guffey


----------



## woodsman1

If you wana give me your email. I will shoot you a message. I wouldnt post your number. Anybody else up for some hunting shoot me your email adress an we can set up a meeting


----------



## kcsauce

I still have had no luck in stl. Anybody else? I'm ready for the weekend! I'll be out everyday. I see someone is finding oysters.


----------



## darryl

Really.....DO NOT post your number. I did in a different thread and some moron from Kentucky called me this morning (a weekday) at 3:48am and asked me how the mushroom hunting was going and if they are up in Kentucky!!!!! Are you kidding me?

I don't care if she does read this........that was NOT cool calling in the middle of the night.


----------



## woodsman1

I agree. Have some sense. Who the hell calls at 3 in tje morning. Have a little respect.


----------



## smguffer

i've had the same situation.. except they were drunk texting me at like 1-2am. some people.. 


if i happen to have someone's number from here don't expect any calls/texts before 10am (unless we're supposed to meet at 7am for the morel hunt!) or after 9pm


----------



## mushroomsarah

Okay, this is huge!!! I am so excited!!! Woodsman, my email is [email protected] Spencer, I friended you on facebook.


----------



## morelking

Found 17 greys in 1 spot today in southern Franklin county. They're finally up! YAY!


----------



## brainthang

Been out scouting at my usual early spots and nothing popping yet. Great job morelking super happy to hear they're finally coming up in your area. STL seems a bit behind. Can't wait!


----------



## jmczar

Well, I guess it's time to go for a walk! Congrats and thanks for the heads up!


----------



## langoti21

Hoping to find some near Cape Girardeau, anybody had any luck in Cape?


----------



## f-townshroomer

Woodsman - If you are looking for another tag along, I would be happy to join you. I am still a rookie as I have only been hunting for 3 years. First year = nothing, second = I hit the Jackpot and found about 50 in one area (It was like hitting the lottery and I was addicted) but the third year after 14 days straight and not finding a single one, I said no more...lol I went to the same location because I do not know exactly the conditions to look for. Now its the season, and I am wanting to learn more. I really enjoy the hunt but enjoy the occasional meal so you can donate or keep most. Send me an email if you wouldn't mind me tagging along. I would really appreciate the advice. Anyone else that would like to hunt the STL area, feel free to email me as well. [email protected]


----------



## morelking

Found 12 more greys. Wish I knew how to upload pics. I would post them. Its been slim pickings so far. 4 hours of walking and only 29 in total n both patches I found in the first 20 minutes. They all been on south facing hills by creeks. Cant wait till they get to the bottoms then it will be much easier walks. lol


----------



## woodsman1

King not asking for the location but were u in the st louis area


----------



## morelking

Not really in stl area. I'm bout 60 miles west of st Louis on highway 44 in southern Franklin county.


----------



## jmczar

morelking, I am heading out that way this evening! Not as far south, but the villa ridge/union area.


----------



## morelking

Good luck to you JMCzar hope u find more than what I've been finding.


----------



## woodsman1

Well searched 3 of my honey holes that always produce early quantities an still nothing. The floor is starting to get green an thick. These areas are about 90 percent elm one area has had some burning an another some logging. Wounder how These upcoming cold nites will affect it. Thinkn bout heading south tomoro but dont no were to go. Im from madison county il. Right across the river. Any one have any directions they can point me in. Not asking for your spots. Just not familiar with the southern area of st louis. I hear jefferson county there popping


----------



## jmczar

Just got done tracking about a mile and a half of creek bed with a few dead ash trees (but mostly black walnut) and found nothing. Gonna hit the river tomorrow and some property in St. Genevieve on Sunday. Gotta find something soon!


----------



## morelking

Sorry to hear that JMCzar and woodsman1. If y'all wanna see my pic of my first batch they are on Facebook page morel mushroom-the page under Shane Blankenship. I'm gonna check out another spot tomorrow. Hopefully find bigger and more patches. Has anyone ever hunted Babler State Park by Chesterfield Bottoms? I was wondering if it's over hunted.


----------



## morelmuscle

Hit my honeyholes..still nothing. Id like to see it warm up after this coming up rain, but appears opposite. Mycelium growth will prob slow. Need that warm rain I think.


----------



## woodsman1

All my spots are in illinois areas just across from st louis area. Still no luck hear yet but I hear there up in the south st louis area. Any one have any input on were to go hunt today. Not asking for anyones spots but maybe some wer about on public land I can hunt on


----------



## turick

This probably means nothing, but I've heard when dandelions start popping up its a good indication that it's time for morels to start popping up as well. For the first time this morning there were about 10 dandelions in my yard in St Charles County.


----------



## jmczar

I have been running around south St Louis and northern Franklin and Jefferson County and still nothing. But I have never found a morel. But I haven't looked with great effort before this year. Just gathered information for the last 2 years.


----------



## morelking

Hey woodsman1 and JMCzar of u want we could go to Babler State Park this week or weekend. I really like to check that place out. By looking at the map there's a couple of creeks there that run east to west so hopefully there is south facing hillsides. I've never hunted out of Franklin county n would like to expand my range.


----------



## nleiweke

<strong>  


Found 2 Reds. Looked around in a few regular spots and searched some new as well. I think that there are just a few starting to pop but that by this time next week they will be all over!!! Thats my hopes at least.


----------



## nleiweke

MorelKing I've found huge numbers of blacks on ridge tops in Babler years past. I haven't been able to find the same spot again, but Babler does produce morels.


----------



## morelking

Good deal Nathan that's what I like to hear. I didn't find nothing today but two deer, bunch of ticks and a heat stroke. Jk. Man it's hot today. My mom found 5 more at the spot where I found 17 earlier this week. I'm thinking we need more rain. Everything is getting dry out there.


----------



## sasnak44

Hey king try permethrin clothing n gear insect repellant, it kills ticks Befor they get to ur skin ,says it will last through six wAshings,it works n nice to come home with no ticks , I spray my hunting clothes n leave em in the garage,bass pro has it, I looked in four places this morn n found none


----------



## garden

Hey everyone. We have found nothing down in southeast MO yet. Some people have found a few reds but I havn't seen any photo's of confirmed morels. I use permethrin too and it's great just remember that it's FATAL TO CATS when it's still wet but ok when it's dry. Good luck...


----------



## jmczar

I have been all over south STL Co., North Jefferson and Franklin, and central St. Francois county and haven't seen any morels. I did find a few jellies and some deadly gallerinas! Showed my nephew how to do a spore print. Had fun! But no morels. :-(


----------



## kcsauce

I have still had no luck hunting morels in STL. Went south to around Hawn State park. Mayapples there are just starting to pop. Everything seems right but maybe needs to stay warm and wet for another day or two


----------



## pjpstl

Found about 6 really small ones in the Ladue, Frontenac suburbs of St. Louis yesterday evening. I mean REALLY small. Didn't take a picture. We went ahead and took them for concern that tonight's cold snap would destroy them. 
They were in a relatively open area under an Ash tree that is a regular producer. Area was relatively flat. More grassy than woods.


----------



## pjpstl

Oops. My wife did take a pic. She is the one that found enough of these to add up to a palm-full. 
How do I attach the image? When I click on the image icon, it asks for an Image URL.


----------



## jmczar

pjpstl,

Here's an outline of how to post your photo(s):

First you need to upload the images online on a site like photobucket, flickr, google picasa and so on. After your images are done uploading, copy the link of the image you want to insert first and go back to the topic/reply. Now click on the little image icon from the menu, paste the link in the “Image URL” field and click on the “Apply Image” button. You should see the image link wrapped in the necessary tags. Repeat until you are done inserting photos. After you are done writhing your topic/reply content click “Submit” and you will see the image displayed in your replay/topic.


----------



## jmczar

With the night temps dropping int the 30s several times this week, I don't anticipate seeing anything happening this week. The rain is going to help with the moisture, but I think the night temps are going to hold things up some more. It's so hard being patient!!!


----------



## morelking

Me and my mom found 26 this morning. 5 of them small as the tip of my pinky finger and those were here n there on the creek bottom. The rest were on the hillsides. I did find a lonely yellow mixed in a patch of 15 greys. Wensday I'll see if my girlfriend can post pics on here cuz I'm computer illiterate. Lol. I did post on Facebook on the morel mushrooms-the page.


----------



## woodsman1

King. What area are you hunting in. Not ur spot but the general county ur in. Im n madison county illinois right across the river an non of my spots are poping. Just curious to how close u r to me


----------



## morelking

Franklin county Missouri. Near Sullivan.


----------



## kcsauce

Is anybody feeling like this week it's about to pop off!? Hell ya!


----------



## f-townshroomer

Been popping all over JeffCounty. Found about 20 reds(one was hand size) and about 40 yellows. This was before yesterday's snow though. LoL


----------



## jmczar

I haven't been able to look since Sunday, but I think next week is probably the better looking week. Right now the temperature is probably what is keeping things from really popping all over. I am sure that there are spots going already, but the conditions aren't conducive to massive finds just yet.


----------



## morelking

Found 9 more today. 2 greys n 7 yellows. The yellows were on the creek bottom. It's been real slim pickins so far. Can't wait till the weather gets better and they should be popping out like crazy.


----------



## jmczar

I won't get a chance to go looking again until Saturday and Sunday. Actually, I will be looking around the Castlewood area this afternoon for about 15-20 minutes, but that's all I have time for. 

Next week I have a full 4 days alotted to searching over 160 acres of land! I will be looking as much as I can during that time!


----------



## morelmuscle

Looked in st.Charles for 2 hrs today. Nothing.


----------



## kcsauce

I'm seeing lot of people finding morels but I am having no such luck after searching every day for the past week I will continue to search this weekend and I hope it produces


----------



## morelmuscle

I hear ya kc! Im ready to bring home a laundry basket full of those sneeky lil buggers.lol I get more determined everytime I leave emptyhanded...plus gotta save face with the friends and wife.


----------



## woodsman1

Searched a few of my areas yesterday on the illinois side of the river an still nothing. Some areas are still dead others r starting to green up nice. A couple areas have mayapples almost a foot tall. Did find a couple good size false morels tho. This warm weather on the wat should have them kickn pretty good next week


----------



## sustainable forager

hope you guys dont miss the season...ive found only one type of tree producing this early and i hope its not the only treee that produces this year. 12 # since sunday the 13th!


----------



## kcsauce

Can I ask which tree?


----------



## jmczar

It's not been over 45 here for the last 2 or 3 days. Nothing is growing at that temperature. A lot of the bradford pears are even losing their buds because of the cold snap.

However, starting tomorrow we'er looking to get some good weather through the nights and I would have to believe that if we get what the forcast says, we'll have a good week next week! 60s and 70s during the day and 50+ at night! That's what we're looking for!


----------



## mushroomsarah

Out all day today, found one! Well actually my fiance found it, but at least it's a start.


----------



## jmczar

Sarah,
Did you guys head south? I am hoping to go looking tomorrow, but we'll see.

You should upload a pic of your first shroom!


----------



## f-townshroomer

JMCzar - Where about south are you refferring to? I live close to the Mississippi in Jeffco and will be out this Sat if you would like to hunt, Depending on weather of course


----------



## kcsauce

I found a baby morel today! Only one BUT Put me on the map lol


----------



## smguffer

good job kcsauce


----------



## mushroomsarah

JMCzar we were in the river bottoms off 94.


----------



## joemoris

I had a friend, a great guy named Walter Steiner who used to pick morels. We would meet at Dave's World Famous and compare finds. He would always have buckets, I would always have a quarter sack or less-about 25% of his quantities. He was into his 60's when we met and I was in my early 30's. I would hunt guerrilla style, going through thickets, creek crossings, brambles and poison ivy up to 12 hours a day. Blood was commonly drawn by mother nature in my forays. Walt would go out for maybe 45 minutes, couldn't get around well and would show up not even dirty, let alone covered with blood, a weird rash and a sprained ankle like I did on one occasion.

One day Walt asked me to sell his truck. He told me I could have everything over $10,400 (I was big ebay seller) so I listed it and got $12,800. Now I didnt feel anywhere near right about taking $2400 profits and I told Walt as much. He suggested we split the difference. I agreed but offered condition that "some day" he would tell me where his honey spot was. He laughed and said that didn't enter into a business arrangement that he recalled, and we both laughed.

After several years of getting trounced by him, I conspired to loosen his tongue with any means available. As I mentioned we would always meet at a bar, so naturally an extra drink or three was in order. It was the least I could do for him after he gave me a pound of fresh Gold's in a season where I got mostly shut out. The extra drinks worked like magic, and soon he was talking to one of our friends about picking. He was telling the guy about when to look, how to cook them, the works. Our friend says where do you look? And Walt says "Well I like to look around Crumbldjswjher" I lean in a bit to try to over hear, and our friend says "Where??" and Walt says "Hhahahah hes listening to our every word" And everyone laughs, knowing my ploy had failed, and it was a set-up. Walt was a bit of a trickster, I think I forgot to mention that.

Some years later he got throat cancer and started to lose his ability to speak. The last time I saw him, he asked if I still wanted to know where his spot was. I said "yeah-but I don't want you to tell me until next year!" He offered once more to tell me and I shook my head. It was my way of showing support and faith that he would beat the cancer and be there to tell me.

His Funeral was a few years ago. I think of him every Morel season, and obviously miss him a great deal. I am happy in a way that I didn't let him tell me where he picked, as it would no doubt have given me weird emotions-when I went, if I missed going etc. I was and am still glad I didn't let him give up his spot because it was my way of letting him know I was praying for his recovery and offering my support that he would beat the cancer.

In my re-living my experiences with him, I recalled something just this week that he said to me when I had only known him for about 3 years. He offered me his best opinion of how to pick the most Morels, mostly advice about how to go about picking. He said that weather conditions and what ground to cover meant a lot more than total hours in the field. based on results, even Ray Charles can see he was right. He also told me to pick around "XXX Location." I said something along the lines of that sounds great but where do YOU pick? He told me a few State parks that were close and asked if I had picked there or not. I had but with limited success.

Recalling that conversation, it is painfully obvious to me that he told me his spot many years before. He didn't out and out TELL me where it was, but he dropped enough clues that I never put together before this year. Google maps confirmed my suspicions, and I am 99% certain that I know within 10 yards where his secret spot is. I will be going there once they start to pop. While I don't have a set date to go, I have trip planned in detail. Old Walt never went early in the season, and never picked less than 5 gallons an outing. My trip will be as much a memorial to Walt as it will be to pick Morels-but I have a great feeling I am going to need more bags.


----------



## rabid_dog

@joemoris Great story. I"m sure he will be looking down at you smiling once you reach it.


----------



## vibrantenergies

Joemoris - Thanks so much for sharing that story! I love to hear things like that and it would be so cool and a tribute to old Walt if you did actually find buckets at his honey hole! Be sure to update us all with the results of your trip.


----------



## morelmaniac96

Awesome story Joemoris!! Its funny how things are sometimes right in front of you but can't be seen. I'm sure Walt is watching his honey hole from heaven, waiting for the day you put the clues together. Happy hunting and good luck to all.


----------



## jmczar

Joe, That's a great story! Morels are playing a similar role for me this year. My father passed away in June last year the week of father's day. He had cancer and we knew it wouldn't be long. We had a good year with him. He was in good spirits even until the end. I made about 8 lbs of colossal king crab legs for father's day and he LOVED THEM! 2 days later he went into the hospital and never came out.

Morels come into this tory about 2 years ago (but 3 seasons ago). I had been making cream of mushroom soup and had begun experimenting with dried morels to add a certain flavor. And boy did it WORK! So he and I started looking around to find fresh morels. It was too late in the season and we had no clue what we were looking for, so we had no success. Right about that time, he started having the problems that lead him to the cancer diagnosis.

Looking for more time with him I started reading and doing my research to see if we could track down these ellusive buggers. We walked the wods in the fall trying to find any kind of mushroom (knowing morels don't grow in the fall), and we had great success! But by morel season last year, he wasn't really able to walk with me anymore. At least not far enough to find anything. It was more of a walk than a hunt. And if I went out walking alone to think, he'd always ask me what I found. There were several things he took a great interest in near the end.

Since he passed in June, it's different. It's hard to see the pictures and make sense of it all. He was there...it's like he's still here and I just haven't been able to catch up with him. It's unexplainable for me. I've been looking for my father in so many things, and as of yet, I've gotten so close in so many ways (finding out more about his life, his thoughts, his hopes for me, and the things he spoke about near the end), but I've yet to really have a moment where I feel his spirit here with us again. His birthday is tomorow, and I'm hoping that this will be the week that I can see one of those little beauties sticking up out of some leaves and know he's there.

Joe, here's hoping you find your friend out there, and that you find some peace as well! You just have to remember that everyone that has made us into who we are has given up a piece of themselves, for us. And they go on in the things they've taught us and how we live thereafter. Walter would be happy to know you're still looking for him...


----------



## morelking

Me and my son found 15 yellows today. They were almost to far gone. My mom didn't find and starting to get mad that I'm finding them all. Lol. I can't wait to hit the big patches. Come on weather cooperate.!


----------



## tekhipee

Just searched st. Louis county going west. Didn't find anything. Bunch of life. Well I found two reds. Ran into a family. They found a handful of baby morels after lots of leave moving.

Soon!


----------



## farmereric

Found 17 blacks today in a St Louis County park. They're starting to come up!


----------



## kcsauce

Found about 20 baby greys today. They are starting to pop. The end of this week will be phenomenal!


----------



## woodsman1

Well checked one of my honey holes yyesterday an low an behold there popping. Came across a patch of about 100 tiny greys, yellows an half frees all bout the size of my pinky so I left them. Gona go back today to check them. But we still need more rain an warmer days


----------



## woodsman1

http://s66.photobucket.com/user/davisdrywall1/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140418_103158_zpsf2b8b2ea.jpg.html?sort=3&amp;o=2 http://s66.photobucket.com/user/davisdrywall1/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140418_103532_zps92357ea0.jpg.html?sort=3&amp;o=1 http://s66.photobucket.com/user/davisdrywall1/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140418_123724_zps9957788b.jpg.html?sort=3&amp;o=0


----------



## joemoris

If anyone wants to hunt today in North St Louis county, email me at joemoris @ yahoo . com. We can meet close to 170 and 270 In Florissant. My car should be out of the shop today (Saturday 19th) by noon. I plan on hitting a few spots in a 20 mile or less radius. If you'd like to go before then, Ill pay gas and we can meet somewhere safe, on camera for everyones security. I'll reply to emails with my phone number and we can go from there.


----------



## f-townshroomer

Found some big reds big the river


----------



## mozeta

Went out yesterday in South St. Louis County after work and found about 6 blacks and 4 or 5 very small yellows. Also found 2 or 3 little gray ones. They were all in the same 5 foot radius. The total was only about a handful, but they went well with dinner.


----------



## sasnak44

Went to a park that I frequent n found out that it is a preserve, go figure,anyhow went to three more locations n found none today,wtg on u others lucky hunters


----------



## f-townshroomer

Just saw that my pic didn't post.. I had a red that was literally a pound by itself! Went this morning and found 2 grays and a handful of yellows.. Mozeta, mine were just like your find, 5 ft radius. After next week if this rain comes in, it's on!


----------



## jyoung

Im new to morel hunting. I've actually never been. Im looking for tips, tricks or any help possible. Would love to go hunting with someone experienced.

John
708.262.2102


----------



## the original morelmama

Hey Woodsman1 I took a look at your photos and I have to say the morels in a pan look scrumptious! What are they mixed with? I can't tell but I sure want to try it!!


----------



## the original morelmama

I read through the stories a few pages back and enjoyed them very much. So... I have to share my own. I'm in my 60's now but I started hunting mushrooms with my mother when I was 4- 5yrs old. She wasn't much of an outdoor type of gal but when it came to hunting mushrooms, she'd brave any weather and go through any thicket, stream,or whatever it took to find those mushrooms. She and I were the only two in the family that had the morel hunting bug and we couldn't wait until spring every year to go hunting together. 

When I married, I taught my husband to hunt and he loved it too so then there were three of us out hunting. Finally time caught up with my mother and she could no longer go hunting. My husband and I took great pride in presenting her with our biggest and freshest finds every year so she could still at least enjoy eating them. 

One year we strongly suspected it would be her last spring. We didn't live in the same state and planned a visit during what should have been prime morel season so we could take her some morels. As it turned out it was a terrible year and although we looked high and low we found few mushrooms. I had to have some to take home so I went to a local market that sold fresh morels and paid for a big sack full. I made the mistake of not checking the quality because I was so desparate to have some to take to my parent's house. When I got home I realized the bag of mushrooms were slimy and full of magots. 

We were having some landscaping work done and one of the men from the landscaping company also hunted mushrooms. We had talked about what a bad year it was and he said he'd only found a small sack but he was looking forward to cooking them up that evening. When I got back from buying the mushrooms, I took the sack out to show him and that's when I discovered the inedible condition they were in. 

That evening we were packing to leave the following morning when the landscaper knocked on my door and presented me with a sack of nice fresh mushrooms. He was giving me his to take to my mom and wouldn't take no for an answer. He also wouldn't take any money, and believe me, we sincerely tried to pay him!

We took the mushrooms and had a wonderful meal with my family. I still remember my mom's excitement over that mushroom dinner! It's a favorite memory of mine to this day. Three months later she passed away. I cannot put into words what that simple act of kindness and generosity from someone I barely knew, meant to me and to my mother. I will forever be grateful to him!


----------



## garden

Thanks for that Original Morel Mama....


----------



## woodsman1

Mama. Those morels are on top of a steak. I soaked the morels in water after I picked them. Marinated a steak in italian dressing an thru it on tje grill. Thru the morels on top of it. Covered it with more dressing an cooked it all together on the gril. It was delish


----------



## the original morelmama

Thanks for the info Woodsman1. That photo was worthy of being in a magazine! I never thought of using italian dressing on a steak with morels but I can't wait to try it.


----------



## sustainable forager

They're drying up, better get some rain or might have to travel this season


----------



## mike h

Hello F-TownShroomer, I wanted to let you know that the red "false" morels are really not good for you. Here is a report pulled from google. 

Status: 
Potentially deadly mushroom. While many Missourians have eaten false morels with no ill effect, it has also caused serious illness and even death. The toxin in not completely understood and may build up over time to lethal levels. Because serious poisoning and even death is possible, this mushroom is not recommended.


----------



## jmczar

Actually, Gyromitra (caroliniana and esculenta) contain gyromitrin. When ingested, gyromitrin is metabolized (really it's hydrolyzed, but it happens during the metabolic process) into Monomethylhydrazine (MMH). They use MMH as a 2-part rocket fuel, basically. It is 1 part of a 2-part rocket with another chemical that basically reacts upon contact with the other.

Monomethylhydrazine will make you sick, but it's something that they say you can boil off. None the less, even if you boil off enough so as not to get sick, prolonged exposure to the chemical is still known to be cancerous. And I wouldn't boil them off inside, because I'm certain you can still get nasty sick from inhaling the fumes if you have enough in a pot.

Other than the possibility of poisoning and a potential for cancer...well, there's not much other than that. I've heard they don't taste too good anyway.


----------



## f-townshroomer

Yeah, I knew they were false and poisionous. I have been trying to learn this whole Morel thing for about 3 years now so some of my research is starting to pay off. My friend I was hunting with gave them to his father. He eats them like yellows but I would never try one. Just a shame they were not yellows because we had alot of them. I ended up finind about twenty decent yellows yesterday morning. Been waiting for this ran to come in. I will be out there first thing in the morning


----------



## smguffer

"Toxins:
Ironically the species name esculenta's specific meaning is 'edible' [2]. Gyromitra esculentais considered to be poisonous if eaten raw due to the compound gyromitrin [2][3]. This False Morel is known to produce a similar compound that is used to make rocket fuel [8] Gyromitrin is known to give rise to monomethylhydrazine (MMH), which is considered to be carcinogenic [2]. Gyromitrin has shown to be primarily carcinogenic when tested on small animals [8]. In laboratory conditions, it has was shown to produce tumors in animals [8]. The toxins are often considered to be volatile and unstable [6]. Some possible complications if the mushroom is consumed raw is the break down of red blood cells, and acute liver damage [9]. The toxins also have the potential of attacking the central nervous system and kidneys. The estimated lethal dose of gyromitrin for adults is 20-50mg/kg and 10-30mg/kg for children [6]. It is reported that in an average year, there are about 30-100 reported cases of gyromitrin poisoning in the United States [5]. However, the mortality rate world wide is only about 10% [5]."

https://ggc-mycology.wikispaces.com/False+Morel


----------



## jrock8383

I have finally found one thumb sized grey. i found the little grey where i found him last year, top of a south facing hill between a young maple and young oak.This is my second year. last year i found a whole 15-20. this year 1. im on 110 acres. mostly rocky ground, but the "Big river" is on both sides of the 110 acrs of land. is there such a place where morels just dont grow but very scarcely? i figured this would be prime land. either or, it sounds like the season is just kicking off around here. i am around the grandview r-2 school district. Ware mo.


----------



## woodsman1

Found these today with in 30 min at one of my honey holes. Found them the other day but were way to small went back today an they had grown to picking size


----------



## mushroomsarah

Woodsman, I would faint from happiness if I ever found that many at one time!!! I'm still up for a lesson anytime!


----------



## woodsman1

Right now its slim pickns unless u have a perfect protected hiney hole. I would say after the rain thursday tje big flush will come out. Maybe we can set somthing up for saturday. I left about tje same amount behind yesterday cause stil were to small. Gona go back today an check tjem. It wad a mixture of greys an half frees


----------



## jmczar

Woodsman1, about how long does it take these them to grow to a reasonable size? Everyone seems to say a couple of days. Though I wonder if this is just out of worry about someone else coming and picking them before they can finish. Or maybe because they'll dry up too fast otherwise?


----------



## woodsman1

Wen I first found these they were the size of a pinky nail. I let them sit for 3 days wen back an they were this size. They werr next to a flood area so had plenty of moisture an sun. It always depends on tje climate an location. If its dry an direct sun they will burn up. But if u have just the right sun an shade an moisture ive had some grow uo to an inch over nite


----------



## jmczar

Sun overnight? You in Alaska? :wink: 

Thanks man.


----------



## turley

Saw 5 reds today, in St. Gen county. Found 15 blacks in Jeff County back on the 12th but I think the cold snap put a stop to that. These reds are the only signs of life I've seen since it warmed back up.


----------



## morelking

Mom and I found 28 today. Most of them weren't to big. She kicked my butt by finding 24 of them. I wish my area got more rain than it did yesterday.


----------



## blt4ever

Found 55 today in a STL County Park. I got there at 7 am and there were already a couple other pickers. The biggest one I found had a cap about as long as my palm. Found a ton of pinky nail sized ones early at a spot I usually get quite a few at, left them, checked on them before I left and found nothing but stumps. Great to get out and find some, will be making morel risotto tonight.


----------



## the original morelmama

JMCzar: Morel growth rate varies a lot based on temperature, moisture, and the mushroom itself as some grow bigger and faster than others. I'm sure of what I'm telling you because I used to have a good sized patch of morels that grew in the in woods next to my house every year until the tree they grew around died. I never once picked any of them instead watching and learning how they grew. 

There is a way to tell if the morels will get much bigger or if they are done growing. You look at the size of the pits around the bottom and compare them to the pits on the top of the mushroom. When a morel is fully mature, the pits on the bottom are the same size as the pits on the top. When the pits on the top are much smaller, the mushroom will continue to grow. Sometimes a fully mature morel is small and sometimes med or large but when the pit size is uniform they are done! 

It usually takes about 10- 14 days for the morel to grow to maturity but it can be faster or slower than that depending on the contditions. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## elitenaut

Just pulled about 8 pounds out of the river bottoms. BIG YELLOWS. Had to actually leave some cuz they were too dried up . Looks like theyve been up for several days. Will post pics soon. Still early they say, I say you're about to be late


----------



## sasnak44

Found 68 today on a west facing bank close to a lake, 1 small elm little deadfall but mostly grassy kansas side


----------



## darryl

sasnak44, this is St. Louis, you are posting KC finds.

elitenaut, ain't no way it's over, just getting started. Post some pics of <strong>St. Louis Area </strong>BIG YELLOWS (beer can size) with a date or it didn't happen. LOL


----------



## sustainable forager

hes right i hope some second flushes happen or its almost over


----------



## jmczar

I am getting out there this weekend for 4 days of nothing but mushroom huinting! It better NOT be over! A good rain tomorrow and I'll be set to hunt!

At least I hope!


----------



## turley

I found one big yellow and three small half frees in Jefferson County yesterday evening, but man the mushrooms are far and few between this year.


----------



## mike h

Was out again Saturday found 19 whites in the honey hole. Went to a different place Sunday found another 21 greys. Returned to the honey hole Tuesday after the rain and found another 17. We need the rain..... :wink:


----------



## blt4ever

Went out today and tried some new areas along the missouri and found 42 good size yellows. It was great to take a risk trying some new grounds and actually find some.


----------



## squatchman

Anyone willing to share the areas they are going? Just recently moved to STL area from Mid-Mo and I am obsessed with morels. I have looked over the years visiting my girlfriend (Busch Wildlife, Katy Trail, River Bottoms, Columbia Bottoms) and never have any luck. Just wondering if I am just at the wrong spot at wrong time, but I never have luck here. Back in Mid-Mo, I'm always guaranteed to find several pounds in the bottoms or in the hills. Any help or advice would be appreciated. Just looking for a point in the right direction.


----------



## morelmaniac96

Squatchman, sounds like you are hitting all of the heavily traveled/hunted spots. In most cases you are probably picking someone's scraps if you find any. If you can get out during the week or weekend in the morning and beat the other hunters, you will have success. Also, you might want to look at places like Babler and Castlewood state parks. Hunting there offers more type of terrain that you are use to. Good luck to all.


----------



## thord

I don't usually reply on here but its been fun reading this post this spring.

I went out twice in last week. Normal honey holes were empty!!! Strange! And I am on private unhunted land. Found other new spots for a whopping total of 5! 4 yellows and one black. They were all dryer...on southern slopes in Jeffco. Weird year. I figured they would be littered on the ground like leaves this year because of the decent spring weather.

One thing is for sure, ticks are plentiful. Too bad we only have a short window of time to develop new spots because life is short and we only get one chance per year...GOOD LUCK TO ALL! I think this coming weekend will be the pinnacle of the season and its all downhill and dry shrooms from there!


----------



## morelking

Mushrooms are a pop pop popping! Mom n I found 118 grey and yellow today. Decent size to. That rain helped a lot last night. Going back out again Sunday. If y'all can get out soon as u can!


----------



## moreliak331

Shrooms are poppin in Jeff co. Wife and I went out for a couple hours and found 10 grey and 7 yellows all on south and east slopes. All under living elm and ash.


----------



## jmczar

Went south this weekend and spent mornings and evenings looking. Found my first morel ever on Friday afternoon! It was way old and lond dried up. My second was also pretty dried up, but edible! And morels 3 through 18 were a great mix of greys and yellows! I have lots of pictures! It was a great weekend! Hope they keep growing for another week so I can get a few more before it ends!


----------



## splinter

Follow the forums regularly..

Anyone ever seen anything like this? Its on one stem!


----------



## jmczar

Wow! I am betting they all share in some anomaly in the mycelium. Very cool though!


----------



## splinter

I cant stop staring at it! so strange!


----------



## shitakewarrior

That is one sweeet shroom! I wish I could find one like that!


----------



## garden

I think that may be one of the most awesome things I have ever seen.....


----------



## morelmaniac96

Hopefully you brought a change of underwear with you. That should go straight into the morel hall of fame. Crazy awesome!!


----------



## wizardscycle

I just wish that the pic would show up
strange all other pic's show but that one will not


----------



## shitakewarrior

This pic?


----------



## shitakewarrior

that was odd. trying again


----------



## bocomomorels

Splinter I have seen something like that myself. But mine did not have as many as yours. That is awesome!

Everyone should check out the youtube clip on Oklahoma 2014 message board on page 52. Nate recorded a monster patch with multiple of those kinds of clusters. Everyone should find a cluster like it at some point in there mushroom hunting career!

Ive had some days off this week and last. I have pulled out at least three to six pounds a day. They are swelling up! Ive got two areas that I just keep finding them everyday. One day down poors rain, next day sunny, next day over cast skies, all types of conditions to let your eyes see them.


----------



## morelking

Found 57 more today. So far me n my mother found a little over 300. A lot of them were to far gone we found today so we left them alone. They weren't worth it. I think morel season is coming to a close here. We're going to hit the north hillsides now. That's where our fresher ones that we found were.


----------



## seismic744

Found 6 nice yellows today in south county over a very short (20 minute) lunch break. Plan to get out for several hours later this week.


----------



## mike h

Found 4lbs on Friday at the honey hole, went back today after the rain yesterday and found another 6lbs this morning. It was a mix between 5-10 yellow ones, one was about 4 inches tall, the rest where greys small to large. Found in several different spots.


----------



## seismic744

Here are the ones I found in my 20 minute outing today.


----------



## morelmaniac96




----------



## timh1983

WOWWOW! This year is a BANNER YEAR here is STL! I found some dry blacks last weeks which was discouraging. BUT the last two days has been quite an amazing haul of beautiful yellows! Lost count, don't care. Weight, don't care! All of them found in Northern Jefferson County. Get out there! They are still coming up as we sit here. My 'expert' opinion...given the great weather, these mushrooms will continue to grow and be pickable for the next several days. Going to get out the food dehydrator to make some dried shrooms, which will be a perfect gift for some folks I know in the dead of winter at Christmas! Links to mushrooms pictures (picked these wednesday):
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/F-WAfZ_2ynqg7KNXu9r_alYKU4TNp4Pr4yevvRdcjc8?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/1QCQPNSnqJRqJt7s3-3VQFYKU4TNp4Pr4yevvRdcjc8?feat=directlink


----------



## the original morelmama

I have a dehydrator but I've never had much luck dehydrating morels. Can you give me any tips please?
Thanks!


----------



## smguffer

i just dehydrated them for the first time.. i put them on a paper towel and put a fan on them for 24 hours. no idea what to do next or if what i did was even a good idea.

they're dehydrated tho!


----------



## timh1983

I have never tried to dehydrate them because I never have a surplus! I have a ronco food dehydrator and today I was planning on just following the instructions for drying out mushrooms. It says for fanless dehydrator with 5 trays it will take 2 days and you must rotate trays every few hours or so. But I'll just play it by ear and when they are dry enough to break, I think they're done. Good luck.


----------



## jmczar

I am guessing things have slowed down pretty good or people are finding so much that all they do is hunt, eat, and sleep! I am guessing that with the dry air and warmer temps, we're basically going to be looking during mornings for the last stragglers. If it reaches 80+ every day this week like they say, I don't know that we'll see too many more to be picked.


----------



## mike h

Original Mama, I don't use the dehydrating method, but can share a little secret. I just fried up about 8 lbs this weekend. I roll them in egg wash, flour then a little salt, pepper, deep fry them. Once they are out and cooled I eat what I want, then I vacuum seal 20-25 in a bag (depending on size) and throw them in the freezer. Once I am hungry for more I thaw the bag by refrigeration, open the bag and reheat 30 secs in the microwave, just as good as the day I cooked them. Try it if you have the opportunity to get many. :wink:


----------



## the original morelmama

Thanks to everyone for the various methods of preserving the extras. I think I'll try both dehydrating and freezing the cooked ones. It's been a really good year so far. Got enough to give some bags to friends &amp; family and still have plenty for us. I think the morels will be good to hunt for a few more days but with this heat - I'm done. I'm a woosy when it comes to sweating in the woods. I hope you all had a fun and productive season! I'm already dreaming of 2015.


----------



## sasnak44

So guys,is it over u think?


----------



## jmczar

I think it is over. Haven't seen or heard of any finds save but 1 shroom here and there. With the lack of rain and temps over 80, I am not looking too much longer.


----------



## jmczar

Found a bunch in a grocery store a couple of days ago! But Haven't seen a thing in a couple of weeks. I'm giving up on mushrooms until August! See you guys next year!


----------



## laxin_1999

Found a Chicken of the Woods earlier this week in a park in STL.


----------



## laxin_1999

If anyone in the St. Louis area wants to continue to post what mushrooms you have found in the area during the off season of the morel, that would be cool.


----------

